# [gelöst] Touchpad nicht erkannt

## nowo

Die Lösung: In der Kernelkonfiguration fehlte Device Drivers -> Input device support -> Mice -> PS/2 mouse.

Halloechen! Ich hab mir ein Acer Aspire One mit Synaptics-Touchpad gekauft. Unter Knoppix laeufts prima. In meiner Gentoo-Installation hab ich das Touchpad aber noch nicht zum Laufen gekriegt. Wenn ich die /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ und /etc/X11/xorg.conf loesche, funktioniert nach startx weder Touchpad noch Tastatur. Wenn ich die Konfigurationsdateien aus Knoppix kopiere, dann geht zumindest die Tastatur. Der Mauscursor wird in Openbox angezeigt, laesst sich aber nicht bewegen und Klicks bewirken auch nichts.

xinput --list zeigt mir das Touchpad nicht an (im Gegensatz zu Knoppix).

synclient sagt: Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?

modprobe synaptics_i2c bewirkt genau gar nichts.

Ich hab aus Verzweiflung schon allen moeglichen Schrott ausprobiert. (xf86-input-mouse emerget, verschiedene Standard-xorg.confs ausprobiert)

hwinfo zeigt mir das Touchpad auch nicht an.

Jemand ne Idee?Last edited by nowo on Sat Mar 17, 2012 4:32 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Max Steel

ist bei dir xf86-input-synaptics installiert?

(bzw. in der make.conf die INPUT_DEVICES eingestellt)

wird unter anderem hier erklärt.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/xorg-config.xml

----------

## Josef.95

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> wird unter anderem hier erklärt.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/xorg-config.xml

 

Die deutsche Dokumentation ist zZt leider nicht sehr aktuell - nutze besser

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

und

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## nowo

Joar, das habe ich. INPUT_DEVICES ist auf "evdev synaptics" gesetzt. Deswegen wurde zusammen mit xorg-server auch xf86-input-synaptics gezogen. :/

Nachher werd ich mal gucken, ob ich xorg-server wirklich mit udev kompiliert hab und diesen Upgrade-Guide mal durcharbeiten. Werde dann Bericht erstatten.

Edith¹:

Juti. Hab das jetzt alles mal testweise durchgespielt, was in dem Upgrade-Guide steht. Nix. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es nur an der X-Konfiguration liegt. Der Treiber wird ja irgendwie gar nicht geladen. Wenn ich bei Driver irgendeinen Quatschnamen eintrage, beschwert sich X darüber aber auch nicht. Sehr seltsam.

Edith²:

So. Weitere Nachforschungen. /proc/bus/input/devices zeigt mir das Touchpad beunruhigenderweise ebenfalls nicht an:

```
I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button"

P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event0 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=100000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0003 Version=0000

N: Name="Sleep Button"

P: Phys=PNP0C0E/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event1 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=4000 0 0 0 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="Lid Switch"

P: Phys=PNP0C0D/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event2 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=21

B: SW=1

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button"

P: Phys=LNXPWRBN/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event3 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=100000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=sysrq kbd event4 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=4 2000000 3803078 f800d001 feffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7
```

Also scheint mir das Problem gaaanz ganz tief zu liegen. Jedoch in der Kernelkonfiguration hab ich Device Drivers -> Input device support -> Mice -> Synaptics I2C Touchpad support einkompilieren lassen. Hehe. Ein nettes kleines Problemchen.

Edith³:

Wir nähern uns der Lösung. Ich hab mal wild irgendwas in der Kernelkonfiguration aktiviert. Das waren so Sachen, die ganz bestimmt nichts damit zu tun haben, aber auch nicht schädlich klingen (zum Beispiel Synaptics-Touchscreen) und Sachen, wo ich keinen Blassen hab, was das sein soll. Jetzt läufts erstmal und der Kernel braucht auch gar nicht wesentlich länger zum Booten. Wenn ich mal Muße hab, schränke ich das Problem weiter ein. Für den Fall, dass jemand anderes Bock hat, sich damit zu beschäftigen (das erwarte ich eigentlich nicht), schreib ich hier mal detailliert auf, was ich alles zusätzlich einkompiliert habe.

diff .config .config.old

```
113c113

< CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE=y

---

> # CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

124,125c124

< CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP=y

< # CONFIG_DEBUG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

---

> # CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

206,207c205,207

< CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD=y

< # CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD is not set

---

> # CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

> CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

> CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

215d214

< # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_THROTTLING is not set

223d221

< # CONFIG_CFQ_GROUP_IOSCHED is not set

511,517c509

< CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

< CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

< # CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC is not set

< # CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT is not set

< CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

< # CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

< CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

---

> # CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

521,524c513,515

< CONFIG_PCI_ATS=y

< CONFIG_PCI_IOV=y

< CONFIG_PCI_PRI=y

< CONFIG_PCI_PASID=y

---

> # CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

> # CONFIG_PCI_PRI is not set

> # CONFIG_PCI_PASID is not set

529,530c520

< CONFIG_MCA=y

< # CONFIG_MCA_LEGACY is not set

---

> # CONFIG_MCA is not set

537,546c527

< CONFIG_RAPIDIO=y

< # CONFIG_RAPIDIO_TSI721 is not set

< CONFIG_RAPIDIO_DISC_TIMEOUT=30

< # CONFIG_RAPIDIO_ENABLE_RX_TX_PORTS is not set

< # CONFIG_RAPIDIO_DEBUG is not set

< # CONFIG_RAPIDIO_TSI57X is not set

< # CONFIG_RAPIDIO_CPS_XX is not set

< # CONFIG_RAPIDIO_TSI568 is not set

< # CONFIG_RAPIDIO_CPS_GEN2 is not set

< # CONFIG_RAPIDIO_TSI500 is not set

---

> # CONFIG_RAPIDIO is not set

825d805

< # CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS is not set

909c889

< CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

---

> # CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

1034,1041c1014

< CONFIG_I2O=y

< CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

< CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

< # CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG is not set

< # CONFIG_I2O_BUS is not set

< # CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

< # CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

< # CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

---

> # CONFIG_I2O is not set

1056d1028

< # CONFIG_RIONET is not set

1080,1087d1051

< CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_IBM=y

< # CONFIG_IBM_EMAC_ZMII is not set

< # CONFIG_IBM_EMAC_RGMII is not set

< # CONFIG_IBM_EMAC_TAH is not set

< # CONFIG_IBM_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

< # CONFIG_IBM_EMAC_NO_FLOW_CTRL is not set

< # CONFIG_IBM_EMAC_MAL_CLR_ICINTSTAT is not set

< # CONFIG_IBM_EMAC_MAL_COMMON_ERR is not set

1191c1155

< CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

---

> # CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

1193c1157

< CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=y

---

> # CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP is not set

1199c1163

< CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

---

> # CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

1217d1180

< # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323 is not set

1227,1239c1190,1194

< CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

< CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

< CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

< CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

< CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

< CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

< CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y

< CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC=y

< CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT=y

< CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=y

< CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH=y

< CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974=y

< CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA=y

---

> # CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2 is not set

> # CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

> # CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

> # CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

> # CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

1244,1263c1199

< CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

< CONFIG_INPUT_AD714X=y

< CONFIG_INPUT_AD714X_I2C=y

< # CONFIG_INPUT_BMA150 is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_MMA8450 is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_MPU3050 is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL is not set

< CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS=y

< CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS=y

< # CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_KXTJ9 is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

< CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=y

< # CONFIG_INPUT_PCF8574 is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_ADXL34X is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_CMA3000 is not set

---

> # CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

1272c1208

< CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=y

---

> # CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

1322d1257

< # CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MCA is not set

1361c1296

< CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

---

> # CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

1379,1380c1314,1315

< CONFIG_I2C_ISCH=y

< CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=y

---

> # CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

> # CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

1397c1332

< CONFIG_I2C_INTEL_MID=y

---

> # CONFIG_I2C_INTEL_MID is not set

1403c1338

< CONFIG_I2C_EG20T=y

---

> # CONFIG_I2C_EG20T is not set

1641c1576

< CONFIG_MFD_CORE=y

---

> # CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

1663c1598

< CONFIG_LPC_SCH=y

---

> # CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

1761d1695

< # CONFIG_FB_TMIO is not set

1970c1904

< CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH=y

---

> # CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH is not set

2103,2122c2037

< CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

< CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

< 

< #

< # LED drivers

< #

< # CONFIG_LEDS_LM3530 is not set

< # CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

< # CONFIG_LEDS_LP3944 is not set

< # CONFIG_LEDS_LP5521 is not set

< # CONFIG_LEDS_LP5523 is not set

< # CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

< # CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

< # CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

< # CONFIG_LEDS_INTEL_SS4200 is not set

< # CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS is not set

< 

< #

< # LED Triggers

< #

---

> # CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

2204,2211c2119

< CONFIG_UIO=y

< # CONFIG_UIO_CIF is not set

< # CONFIG_UIO_PDRV is not set

< # CONFIG_UIO_PDRV_GENIRQ is not set

< # CONFIG_UIO_AEC is not set

< # CONFIG_UIO_SERCOS3 is not set

< CONFIG_UIO_PCI_GENERIC=y

< # CONFIG_UIO_NETX is not set

---

> # CONFIG_UIO is not set
```

Gelöst ist es für mich bis hierhin noch nicht. Aber dass ich mich weiter um eine Lösung kümmere, kann ich nicht versprechen.

----------

